

Rackspace Contributes Cassandra CQL Driver For Node.js - ddispaltro
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/rackspace-contributes-cassandra-cql-driver-for-node-js/

======
triathlete
Mongodb and Cassandra are two completely different technologies with
completely different use cases. Mongodb is more of a general database although
its apparently used more and more for analytics whereas cassandra is more for
parts of applications that need very high throughput.

------
douglasisshiny
I'm not experienced in using MongoDB or a relational database like MySQL, but
from the examples I've seen, MongoDB (using mongoose) seems easier to use for
javascript developers than CQL using SQL-like syntax.

~~~
_dreid
I have no experience with X or Y but X seems better than Z.

~~~
douglasisshiny
Just because I haven't used either, doesn't mean I cannot speculate. I didn't
claim to be the preeminent expert.

"CQL aims to be an easier way to read and write to Cassandra databases. CQL
was designed to closely resemble SQL, easing the burden of developers being
exposed to Cassandra for the first time."

Mongoose uses javascript objects to write to MongoDB. Unless you have a lot of
SQL experience, I don't see how using SQL-like syntax will be easier than
using mongoose.

